# Early Spike Clarification



## Kalyke (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi I have a question about "spikes." So I have 2 phrags. Is there any way to tell if the tiny center leaf is a spike or is just another flat leaf? Wondering for a friend. Thanks.


----------



## Kalyke (Mar 26, 2022)

No one has yet answered my little question, however, I will catch people up on this since I can. (Why not, right?) So the plants are Phrag QF Nohea ( _Phragmipedium_ QF Naukana Kealoha × _Phragmipedium_ Patti MacHale ). This is what I would call a typical Kovachii/Longifolium, with some Perciei/ Seargientum mixed in. The plant came in with pretty bad roots. A case of "I'll never buy from them again). I've re-potted, and I think that "spike," is empty. Just another leaf. I do not see any basal new growths starting either. The second Phrag, Karen Sue, ( _Phragmipedium_ Red Rocket × _Phragmipedium_ _kovachii_ ) is mostly Kovachii 50%, but has some Besseae, longifolium, Seargiantum. So that one is growing like crazy. It came in with great roots, about 5 basal growths (at beginning stages) and what I suspect is a spike, is tightly closed, and "puffing up" which, to me, would indicate a new spike beginning. I like this one-- it has very Kovachii type puffy purplish flowers from all the pictures. The Nohea will probably sit out the season, healing and growing roots.


----------



## Ray (Mar 26, 2022)

To me, that looks like it might be an emerging flower spike.

New leaves tend to have slightly unmatched profiles. By that I mean that the sides of the leaf tip are ever-so-slightly non-symmetrical around the mid-rib. When it is uniform, with no noticeable "split", it's more likely to be the tip of a spike.


----------

